# Beware: wrongful terminations



## lilgreg (Jun 26, 2016)

Stats: 11 months @ Chicago, IL (UIL/RIL)

It seems as though Flex Support has been experiencing quite a bit of bias and miscommunication lately in covering for delivery delays and record keeping. Below accounts for two separate incidences of late deliveries over the past 6 months and 100+ blocks.

In the first case, a package was delivered and marked on time, despite support later claiming that it was late by 3 minutes. Personally, support has informed me in the past of a 5 minute grace period during late deliveries but regardless, we will consider this a "strike" despite blatant ignorance of the matter:









https://i.gyazo.com/2d5db160784a9cd5478b74f09f6cb98d.png

In the next case, support was notified of beforehand of an inevitable delay and assured that no negative consequences would occur, following station notifications. Unfortunately this was yet again overlooked and an e-mail for a late delivery was sent out. This was disputed and brought to their attention before finally being purged from the rating:









https://i.gyazo.com/eaf0b70d8b78d9137c26382b5f8df7bf.png

About 30 minutes later, the following was sent:









https://i.gyazo.com/fb31bcd3a5c32b9c014cfdb75d20cb7d.png

In other words, out of hundreds of hits, you won't even get three strikes. Fortunately in my case, their blunder is quite obviously logged and should _hopefully_ result in my re-activation. Regardless, it is rather obvious that Amazon no longer values the time, patience nor empathy spent towards drivers and will terminate you quicker than your last Uber ride.

tldr: Don't flex too hard my friends, you might just get dropped.


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

if Amazon starts deactivating drivers after having two late deliveries, they're really not going to have anyone left.

personally, i've been with Flex for almost a year now and have never had a late stop, but I know a lot of drivers out of my warehouse are consistently late and they're still active.

hopefully it's easy for you to get re-activated, keep us posted!


----------



## Marco55 (Dec 13, 2016)

soupergloo said:


> if Amazon starts deactivating drivers after having two late deliveries, they're really not going to have anyone left.
> 
> personally, i've been with Flex for almost a year now and have never had a late stop, but I know a lot of drivers out of my warehouse are consistently late and they're still active.
> 
> hopefully it's easy for you to get re-activated, keep us posted!


Hey , supergloo I told you they start weeding out vets for no reasons! If they don't have reason they said you did not follow customer instructions! Drivers need a lawyer for class action this bs



lilgreg said:


> Stats: 11 months @ Chicago, IL (UIL/RIL)
> 
> It seems as though Flex Support has been experiencing quite a bit of bias and miscommunication lately in covering for delivery delays and record keeping. Below accounts for two separate incidences of late deliveries over the past 6 months and 100+ blocks.
> 
> ...


----------



## adilakif (Mar 22, 2017)

soupergloo said:


> if Amazon starts deactivating drivers after having two late deliveries, they're really not going to have anyone left.
> 
> personally, i've been with Flex for almost a year now and have never had a late stop, but I know a lot of drivers out of my warehouse are consistently late and they're still active.
> 
> hopefully it's easy for you to get re-activated, keep us posted!


How can anyone be late? Blocks end at 8PM. How can anyone deliver after 10PM? Would that person be working for free for 2 hours??


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

adilakif said:


> How can anyone be late? Blocks end at 8PM. How can anyone deliver after 10PM? Would that person be working for free for 2 hours??


not at Prime Now warehouses, we have blocks til midnight and only 2 hours to do the route.

the app doesn't care if your block ended, if you still have deliveries left, it won't log you out until you complete them.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

adilakif said:


> Blocks end at 8PM


Not all warehouses are the same


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

lilgreg said:


> Stats: 11 months @ Chicago, IL (UIL/RIL)
> 
> It seems as though Flex Support has been experiencing quite a bit of bias and miscommunication lately in covering for delivery delays and record keeping. Below accounts for two separate incidences of late deliveries over the past 6 months and 100+ blocks.
> 
> ...


I was fired for missing a few blocks, but I'd already pretty much given up on Flex and I wasn't bothered one way or the other.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

elelegido said:


> I was fired for missing a few blocks, but I'd already pretty much given up on Flex and I wasn't bothered one way or the other.


Wht would you be no call no show? Any job would fire you


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

nighthawk398 said:


> Wht would you be no call no show? Any job would fire you


Correct. No complaints here though on this one.


----------



## amazonflexguy (Nov 19, 2016)

Marco55 said:


> Hey , supergloo I told you they start weeding out vets for no reasons! If they don't have reason they said you did not follow customer instructions! Drivers need a lawyer for class action this bs


I'm a old timer with 11 month before contract terminated! I think there might be something to this. I posted about my deactivation in another trend. All of a sudden! And when I posted about it people were telling me "sounds like rookie mistakes to me" how can I get 11 months with no issues and then all of a sudden get the axe for rookie shit?


----------



## Marco55 (Dec 13, 2016)

amazonflexguy said:


> I'm a old timer with 11 month before contract terminated! I think there might be something to this. I posted about my deactivation in another trend. All of a sudden! And when I posted about it people were telling me "sounds like rookie mistakes to me" how can I get 11 months with no issues and then all of a sudden get the axe for rookie shit?


So many old timers got axe it last week
For no reason ! Some A$$ hole mananger lost his brain ! This got to be stoped! Need to be reported to the Media!


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

amazonflexguy said:


> I'm a old timer with 11 month before contract terminated! I think there might be something to this. I posted about my deactivation in another trend. All of a sudden! And when I posted about it people were telling me "sounds like rookie mistakes to me" how can I get 11 months with no issues and then all of a sudden get the axe for rookie shit?


I read your earlier thread. When you were were marking the packages as attempted, were you marking them in the app as UTA/BC/NSL while sitting in your vehicle? Or did you get out and actually walk to the customer's front door/bldg access location? If the customer couldn't be reached by phone via the app, then that would be one of the few times I'd waste minutes of my life calling CS. Purely for cya purposes.


----------

